# What is wrong with this picture?



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Tempo, raised by cats, now doesn't know which species she belongs to...





































Good thing she's a tiny little husky, and that I have a very sturdy cat tree!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

she is beautiful!!

i love your cat tree. it looks great!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wow! She's grown up so much- she's gorgeous. I love your cat tree, too. It must be very sturdy and balanced for her to have worked herself up there without tipping it over


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha, she's so casual about it. "What's the big deal?!"


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw haha. That is my fear, that my dog will learn to climb the cat tree (which is much smaller and less elaborate than yours).


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

nekomi said:


>



she looks like shes saying ... "whachu meen dis for kittehs, looks like it for goggies to me"

and i agree that cat tree is awesome, and very pretty ... did you make it yourself?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My Crystal likes the cat tree as well, although it's not as impressive for her to be up there as it is for Tempo!










Tempo is gorgeous and looks so adult now! She looks so proud of herself in that first pic, and I love the last one where she's twisted around the tree. So agile!

Also, that really is an awesome cat tree.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So cute she is looking like quite the lady now. And thats one awsome cat condo.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What everyone else has said...


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG! LOL. I just want to know where she got those legs?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup...I relate:
This is the first time we caught him in the small cat pole (we have many of different sizes) - they were watching the elk in the back yard









Hubby found little Skyler sleeping one morning...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the new kitty! But how will the other dogs feel about running with a cat???


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

How old is she now?? She's just so beautiful!

I'm pretty surprised she's that agile actually!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my....I laughed so hard at this one! I love it.


----------

